# Ventilation for a terrarium



## OliverWhatever (Sep 28, 2015)

I am completely new to making terrariums, and for my first one I am making a plexiglass terrarium for a Poecilotheria. The terrarium will be about 27x27x50 cm. What would be the optimal way to create ventilation for the terrarium, considering that it needs to be well ventilated, without cooling down the terrarium too much?


----------



## scotland (Sep 28, 2015)

OliverWhatever said:


> I am completely new to making terrariums, and for my first one I am making a plexiglass terrarium for a Poecilotheria. The terrarium will be about 27x27x50 cm. What would be the optimal way to create ventilation for the terrarium, considering that it needs to be well ventilated, without cooling down the terrarium too much?


you can get 2 inch mesh vents... cut the holes out with a 2 inch hole cutting attachment onto a drill. make sure its on a lower gear so theres no too much resistance that could crack your plexiglass. start off slow until your in... upto the base of the cutters teeth then proceed drilling quickly


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Sep 28, 2015)

Personally, I just make a pattern and drill a bunch of holes on two opposite sides near the middle/top part of it. If you put a bunch of them next to each other, it's better to have front back ventilation than side to side since there won't be much air flow if there's another enclosure close blocking most of the air.

If you use mesh vents, you have to make sure it's really solid mesh because they could decide to chew through it and escape. Normal aluminum screen like you'd use on your house windows isn't strong enough for an adult tarantula.

I use a bit commonly used for metal, those for wood might cause problems when drilling acrylic or you can use special ones, but I've never seen a need to.


----------

